# Don't find the APM in the bios



## kobidon (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello,

I bought a VENSMILE 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ntel-Z3735F-3000mAh-4/603688_32336028279.html
I'v tried to find the APM (AC power management) in the BIOS but I didn't find it. Can someone please tell me where to or guided me please ? I want to configure it that it will restart automatically after a power loss without to press the power button.

thanks a lot!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What is the make and model number of your motherboard?

Not every BIOS can do what your asking it to.


----------



## kobidon (Mar 20, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> What is the make and model number of your motherboard?
> 
> Not every BIOS can do what your asking it to.


what is a make number and where can I find those parameters ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What about the make and model number of the PC itself? This is something along the lines of Dell Latitude 7000 or for the motherboard an Asus Z97-A


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Its a mini pc Chief, if that means anything.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unfortunately not. Because I need to know what BIOS he has. :sad: Not every BIOS can do what he asks. I'm going to go with it not having that support.


----------



## kobidon (Mar 20, 2016)

That's all the information I have :

*From the "MY COMPUTER" :*

OS - win 8.1, 32 bit
Manufacurer - Vissontech
Model - iPC002/W10
Computer name - VENSMILE 

*From the "BIOS" under "MAIN" :*
Bios vendor - American Megatrends 
Core Version - 5.008
Compliancy - UEFI 2.3; PI 1.2

Any other information needed ?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

kobidon said:


> That's all the information I have :
> 
> *From the "MY COMPUTER" :*
> 
> ...


That feature you are referring to is part of the ACPI (Advanced Configuration Power Interface) specification and may not be available on your mini PC. If you searched in BIOS and didn't find it, then it's not available.


----------



## kobidon (Mar 20, 2016)

look what I'v got :
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

please wait a couple of sec untill image will be loaded

I can't find the ACPI, maybe its hidden somewhere ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, there are not any hidden menus in the BIOS. If you don't see it, then its not there.


----------



## kobidon (Mar 20, 2016)

How can I approve that there isn't option ? What if I miss it ?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

kobidon said:


> How can I approve that there isn't option ? What if I miss it ?


Then look again. Go through each option in the BIOS as many times as you wish until you're satisfied there's no such option. There are no hidden BIOS menus, it's either there or not.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Some systems do have a hidden tab for options.
I had an old computer that had that option and discovered it by chance.
This page talks about the possibility and how to access it if your computer has it.
http://technologysecret.blog.com/2012/02/hidden-bios-menus/


----------

